
The dread hand of private equity ended up killing Deadspin - dredmorbius
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2019/nov/01/the-dread-hand-of-private-equity-ended-up-killing-deadspin
======
discocrisco
Private equity is the cancer that destroying this country. I do not care what
the free markets people states. The harmful effects of the private equity
industry upon this country exceeds any benefit that might help financial
struggling companies. In the end of the day, they turn companies that should
have gone in Chapter 7 into zombies and do more harm than good. It is time
that industry cease to exist in its form and that investment method for
superwealthy is taken way. If you invest money in those companies, than you
have too much money that needs to go the tax man instead of investing in
industry that turn a lot of private industries into zombies. In effect, they
are a cancer for capitalism even though they are product of lazziez's fare
capitalism.

